
Confirmed: Yahoo To Close Buzz, Traffic APIs & Maybe Delicious - EJE
http://searchengineland.com/confirmed-yahoo-to-close-buzz-traffic-apis-maybe-delicious-59012
======
vchien
[http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/16/is-yahoo-shutting-down-
del-...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/16/is-yahoo-shutting-down-del-icio-us/)
confirmed

------
EJE
original slide

<http://yfrog.com/f/h3z89p/>

